# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 25.02 Released - 19th September 2019

## mohamed73

*Uni-Android Tool - Version : 25.02*   *Release Notes: *  *SAMSUNG*  *One Click ROOT   Added - One Click Root with boot.img or boot.img.lz4 in Download Mode Added - Make Rooted Boot.uat by Boot.img or Boot.img.lz4 Added - lz4 Flashing Support Added - Restore Modem [Manual Option] Added - Read IMEI by ADB for Android Version 6..9  With FRP ON , Oem ON      > - 1. Reset Screen Locks - Without data Loss > - 2. Reset FRP > - 3. Remove MDM > - 4. Remove Samsung Account > - 5. Remove RMM  Supported Models :*   *SM-A320F U3 RF2 8.0.0**SM-A320F U4 RL1 8.0.0**SM-A810F U2 RL1 8.0.0**SM-C5000ZCU1 RA3 7.0**SM-C5000ZHU1 RA1 7.0**SM-C5010ZHU1 RC1 7.0* *SM-C7000ZCU2 RB1 7.0**SM-C7000ZHU2 RB1 7.0**SM-C7000ZHU3 RG1 7.0**SM-C7010ZHU1 RC1 7.0**SM-C7010ZHU2 RL1 8.0.0**SM-C7100ZCU1 QI2 7.1.1**SM-C7100ZHU1 QI4 7.1.1**SM-C7108ZMU1 QJ4 7.1.1**SM-G360T UV U2 APL1**SM-G610F DD U1 RL3 8.1.0**SM-G610F XX U1 RC1 7.0**SM-G610F XX U1 RL3 8.1.0* *SM-G610M U1 RC1 7.0**SM-G610M U1 RD2 7.0**SM-G611F U1 RD3 7.1.1**SM-G611F U1 RJ2 8.0.0* *SM-G891A UCE U2 BQB2 7.0 New!**SM-G920T UVE U5 FQE1 7.0**SM-G920V VRT U4 DQD1 7.0**SM-G925A UCT U5 DPJ1 6.0.1 New!**SM-G925P VPE U4 DQC7 7.0**SM-G925T UVE U5 FQE1 7.0**SM-G928P VPE U3 DQC5 7.0**SM-G928T UVE U4 EQC6 7.0**SM-G930F XXE U1 DQD3 7.0 New!**SM-G930T UVE U4 BQB1 7.0 New!**SM-G935A UCE U4 BQA6 7.0 New!**SM-G935F XXE U1 DQD2 7.0 New!**SM-G935T1 UVT U9 CSB2 8.0**SM-G935U UVT U9 CSB2 8.0**SM-G935V UVT U9 CSB2 8.0**SM-G935W8 UVT U9 CSB2 8.0**SM-G955U SQ U5 ARF**SM-J250F XX U2 ARC2**SM-J327T UV U1 AQC3**SM-J327V U1 7.0**SM-J330G DX U1 AQG4 7.0**SM-J510F XX U1 APH1 6.0.1**SM-J510FN XX U1 APJ3 6.0.1**SM-J530F U2 RC3 7.0**SM-J530F U3 RK1 8.1.0* *SM-J530Y U3 RD1 7.0**SM-J600F XX U1 ARD8**SM-J701F U4 RC4 7.0**SM-J701F U6 RL2 8.1.0**SM-J701F XX U5 ARF5**SM-J710F U5 RE5 7.0**SM-J710F U5 RK3 8.1.0**SM-J730F U2 RD1 7.0**SM-J730F U3 RL1 8.1.0**SM-J730K U2 RD1 7.0**SM-N910A UCE U2 EPH5 6.0 New!**SM-N920P VPE U3 DQC5 7.0**SM-N920T UVE U4 EQC6 7.0**SM-N920V VRE U3 CQB9 7.0**SM-N950N KS U4 ARH1* * Qualcomm  Added Following Qualcomm Models.*  *Hisense C20S**Hisense C30**Hisense C3100**Hisense F20 * *Hisense L635**MicroMax HS2**ZTE BLADE A3* * Improved - Sony Flasher Improved - Qualcomm Protocol
p.s : Xiaomi Authorized based devices not supported yet. *  *WARNING : IMEI   Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to   Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .     We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this   Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by   using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.    * *  D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_SM-J260F Root      
Root Checker :   _

----------


## mohamed73

_SM-J610F LZ4 Flashing Success  _

----------


## gums

أقول جزيل الشكر

----------


## yasir434

Thanks Alot Sir

----------


## imilio123

موضوع ممتاز شكرا

----------


## حمادة الراوى

مشكورررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Kibang4yok2

Thanks Gan...

----------


## Badrfare

شكرا
جاري التجرلة

----------

